# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهـم و فـورى : تاريخ ثبت نام و برگزارى كنكور سراسرى ٩٨ اعلام شد

## AminSD

*زمان ثبت‌نام سه آزمون کلیدی سال ۹۸ اعلام شد/آخرین تغییرات کنکور آینده*


ثبت نام سه آزمون "سراسری"، "کارشناسی ارشد" و "دکتری" سال ۹۸ به ترتیب از *۲۴ بهمن* ،۱۶ آذر و ۶ آذر ماه جاری آغاز می‌شود.

*به گزارش ایسنا،‌* ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن ماه آغاز می شود و داوطلبان این آزمون بدون در نظر گرفتن مهلت تمدید شده تا پنجشنبه دوم اسفند فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند. *ضمن اینکه این آزمون پنج شنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیر سال آینده برگزار می‌شود.
*
*جدول برنامه زماني آزمونهاي سال 1398 سازمان سنجش آموزش     * 

* جدول ثبت نام و برگزاري آزمونهاي سراسري سال 1398* *آزمون*
*تاريخ ثبت نام*
*تاريخ برگزاري*

*دكتري تخصصي (Ph.D)*
*سال 98*
*سه‌شنبه 97/09/06 تا دوشنبه 97/09/12*
*جمعه 97/12/03*

*كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته*
*سال 98*
*جمعه 97/09/16 تا يكشنبه 97/09/25*
*پنجشنبه 98/02/05 و*
*جمعه 98/02/06*

*سراسري*
*سال 98*
*چهارشنبه 97/11/24 تا پنج‌شنبه 97/12/02*
*پنجشنبه 98/04/13 و*
*جمعه 98/04/14*


*روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*لينك خبرِ كامل : https://www.isna.ir/news/97071508219/

----------


## ali.asghar

_کار دانش اموزان دوازدهمی خیلی سخت شد_

----------


## MH.FA2343

جوری گفتن نیمه دوم تیر ما گفتیم دیگه هفته سوم یا چهارم برگزار میشه. یک هفته تغییری ایجاد نمیکنه با امسال :/

----------


## sina97

*پس با این اوصاف معدل قطعی خواهد ماند*

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD


زمان ثبت‌نام سه آزمون کلیدی سال ۹۸ اعلام شد/آخرین تغییرات کنکور آینده


ثبت نام سه آزمون "سراسری"، "کارشناسی ارشد" و "دکتری" سال ۹۸ به ترتیب از ۲۴ بهمن ،۱۶ آذر و ۶ آذر ماه جاری آغاز می‌شود.

به گزارش ایسنا،‌ ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن ماه آغاز می شود و داوطلبان این آزمون بدون در نظر گرفتن مهلت تمدید شده تا پنجشنبه دوم اسفند فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند. ضمن اینکه این آزمون پنج شنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیر سال آینده برگزار می‌شود.

جدول برنامه زماني آزمونهاي سال 1398 سازمان سنجش آموزش      

 جدول ثبت نام و برگزاري آزمونهاي سراسري سال 1398 آزمون
تاريخ ثبت نام
تاريخ برگزاري

دكتري تخصصي (Ph.D)
سال 98
سه‌شنبه 97/09/06 تا دوشنبه 97/09/12
جمعه 97/12/03

كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته
سال 98
جمعه 97/09/16 تا يكشنبه 97/09/25
پنجشنبه 98/02/05 و
جمعه 98/02/06

سراسري
سال 98
چهارشنبه 97/11/24 تا پنج‌شنبه 97/12/02
پنجشنبه 98/04/13 و
جمعه 98/04/14


روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشورلينك خبرِ كامل : https://www.isna.ir/news/97071508219/


امین برو از آقای سبطی و بقیه آدمين ها مخصوصا آدمين کانال سهمیه بپرس الان که یک هفته زمان برگزاری رو جلو انداختن احتمال تاثیر قطعی موندن معدل بیشتر نشده؟؟*

----------


## AminSD

> *پس با این اوصاف معدل قطعی خواهد ماند*


ببخشيد چه ارتباطى داره؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

اقا خدایی چه ربطی داره به معدل !!

----------


## AminSD

> اقا خدایی چه ربطی داره به معدل !!


نميدونم والا!

----------


## _evil.girl

عملا بیچاره شدم من روی بیست و هشتم برنامه ریخته بودم

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> عملا بیچاره شدم من روی بیست و یکم برنامه ریخته بودم


عملا چرا یه هفته برنامه شمارو بهم ریخت؟؟!!

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> نميدونم والا!


الان تا سه شنبه ک جلسه برگزار بشه همه میشن تحلیلگر

----------


## saj8jad

باز شلوغش کردین که!
عزیزان سه شنبه همین هفته 17 مهر ساعت 16 در مورد طرح لاشکی تو کمیسیون آموزش صحبت خواهد شد و نتیجه گیری نهایی خواهد شد ، وزیران علوم و آموزش پرورش رو هم گفتن باید حتما حضور داشته باشن
بعد از پایان جلسه سه شنبه کمیسیون احتمالا طرح خارج از نوبت در دستور کار هفتگی و در صحن علنی مجلس به بحث و بررسی گذاشته میشه و در نهایت در مورد طرح لاشکی رای گیری نهایی میشه
با توجه به وضعیت فعلی اکثریت نمایندگان به طرح رای میدن
پس از فاز تاثیر قطعی و بدبخت شدن بکشید بیرون لطفا

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> نميدونم والا!


الان تا سه شنبه ک جلسه برگزار بشه همه میشن تحلیلگر

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



ببخشيد چه ارتباطى داره؟؟؟


چون ادمین کانال سهمیه گقته بود اگه بنداز جلو یعنی تاثیر قطعی می مونه من ریپورتم اگه نبودم خودم ازشون میپرسیدم يه زحمت بکش ازشون بپرس*

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



باز شلوغش کردین که!
عزیزان سه شنبه همین هفته 17 مهر ساعت 16 در مورد طرح لاشکی تو کمیسیون آموزش صحبت خواهد شد و نتیجه گیری نهایی خواهد شد ، وزیران علوم و آموزش پرورش رو هم گفتن باید حتما حضور داشته باشن
بعد از پایان جلسه سه شنبه کمیسیون احتمالا طرح خارج از نوبت در دستور کار هفتگی و در صحن علنی مجلس به بحث و بررسی گذاشته میشه و در نهایت در مورد طرح لاشکی رای گیری نهایی میشه
با توجه به وضعیت فعلی اکثریت نمایندگان به طرح رای میدن
پس از فاز تاثیر قطعی و بدبخت شدن بکشید بیرون لطفا




مجلسی ها دو رو هستن مشکل اینه*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> 
> چون ادمین کانال سهمیه گقته بود اگه بنداز جلو یعنی تاثیر قطعی می مونه من ریپورتم اگه نبودم خودم ازشون میپرسیدم يه زحمت بکش ازشون بپرس*


حرفای الکی نزن برادر، سه شنبه جلسه کمیسیون تشکیل میشه و تکلیف معدل تقریباً مشخص میشه! اینقدر دیگه نه شایعه درست کن نه بقیه رو نگران کن

----------


## AminSD

> *
> 
> چون ادمین کانال سهمیه گقته بود اگه بنداز جلو یعنی تاثیر قطعی می مونه من ریپورتم اگه نبودم خودم ازشون میپرسیدم يه زحمت بکش ازشون بپرس*


يكى يه چرتى گفته تو از اون نقل گرفتى؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AminSD

> عملا بیچاره شدم من روی بیست و یکم برنامه ریخته بودم


حالا سر يه هفته بيچاره شدي؟؟؟

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



يكى يه چرتى گفته تو از اون نقل گرفتى؟؟؟؟؟


خود دانی امیدوارم همينطوري که میگی باشه*

----------


## God_of_war

بابا مثبته اگه نشد من یه نامه مینویسم به رعیس جمهور همه چی اوکی میشه بچه های من دعوا نکنین با هم خوب باشین و بازی کنین و به همدیگر مهربانی کنین  :Yahoo (15):  کی از همه قشنگتره من من من من  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## AminSD

> باز شلوغش کردین که!
> عزیزان سه شنبه همین هفته 17 مهر ساعت 16 در مورد طرح لاشکی تو کمیسیون آموزش صحبت خواهد شد و نتیجه گیری نهایی خواهد شد ، وزیران علوم و آموزش پرورش رو هم گفتن باید حتما حضور داشته باشن
> بعد از پایان جلسه سه شنبه کمیسیون احتمالا طرح خارج از نوبت در دستور کار هفتگی و در صحن علنی مجلس به بحث و بررسی گذاشته میشه و در نهایت در مورد طرح لاشکی رای گیری نهایی میشه
> با توجه به وضعیت فعلی اکثریت نمایندگان به طرح رای میدن
> پس از فاز تاثیر قطعی و بدبخت شدن بکشید بیرون لطفا


خداروشكر تكليف fatf هم مشخص شد ديگه چيز مهم و خاصى در دستور كار مجلس نيست

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


بابا مثبته اگه نشد من یه نامه مینویسم به رعیس جمهور همه چی اوکی میشه بچه های من دعوا نکنین با هم خوب باشین و بازی کنین و به همدیگر مهربانی کنین  کی از همه قشنگتره من من من من 


فقط استیکر هايي که می ذاری  چون هر کس دوست داری قوانین انجمن رو رعايت کن بذار همیشه باشی*

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## _evil.girl

> حالا سر يه هفته بيچاره شدي؟؟؟



اشتباها نوشتم بیست و یکم و گرنه  منظورم 28 ام بود (ویرایش شد )
دو هفته هم یعنی 14 روز دوست عزیز

----------


## AminSD

> 


به به چه ميكنه قاسم

----------


## AminSD

> اشتباها نوشتم بیست و یکم و گرنه  منظورم 28 ام بود (ویرایش شد )
> دو هفته هم یعنی 14 روز دوست عزیز


اووووه شما كه فارغ التحصيلم هستي تازه!!! فك كردم دوازدهمى!!!!!!! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

دو سه تا نخاله هستن تو انجمن، کاش حذف میشدن نظراتشون نه تنها بدرد بخور نیست بلکه فقط اعصاب خورد کنه! نمیدونم هدفشون از نا امید کردن بقیه چیه

----------


## MH.FA2343

> جوری گفتن نیمه دوم تیر ما گفتیم دیگه هفته سوم یا چهارم برگزار میشه. یک هفته تغییری ایجاد نمیکنه با امسال :/


ولی خودمونیما الان برنامه جمع بندی رو دیدم بنظرم 14م تاریخ خیلی عالی میشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## erfan5510

> ولی خودمونیما الان برنامه جمع بندی رو دیدم بنظرم 14م تاریخ خیلی عالی میشه


برنامه جمع بندی چی رو دیدی که به این نتیجه رسیدی؟؟ در هر صورت اگه ازمون میری یا نمیری باید تا اسفند اکثر درس ها رو خونده باشین و فروردین تموم کنین... کلا خیلی به فکر 10 - 12 روز قبل کنکور نباشین که قرار باشه کار خاصی انجام بدین اونموقع دیگه فرقی با بعد کنکور نداره... سعی کنین همین الان هرچقدر توان دارین اجرا کنین مخصوصا فارغ التحصیل ها از جمله خودم که وقت بیشتری داریم

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*علی برکت الله*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

یه جوری حرفشان را عوض کرده و برنامه ریزی میکنند این برادران عزیز دل, که انگار خواهرومادر ادم را باهاش وصلت میکنند

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *
> 
> امین برو از آقای سبطی و بقیه آدمين ها مخصوصا آدمين کانال سهمیه بپرس الان که یک هفته زمان برگزاری رو جلو انداختن احتمال تاثیر قطعی موندن معدل بیشتر نشده؟؟*


 :Y (771):  :Y (771): با حرفهای سبطی پیش برید و عقب بمونید ، ان شالله مثبت خواهد شد :Yahoo (50):

----------


## erfan5510

> با حرفهای سبطی پیش برید و عقب بمونید ، ان شالله مثبت خواهد شد


من که اصلا اینایی که دوستان میگن نمیشناسم زیاد هم علاقه ای ندارم بشناسم... حالا امکانش هست تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه یا همه دارن تو این اوضاع یه جوی راه میندازن؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> برنامه جمع بندی چی رو دیدی که به این نتیجه رسیدی؟؟ در هر صورت اگه ازمون میری یا نمیری باید تا اسفند اکثر درس ها رو خونده باشین و فروردین تموم کنین... کلا خیلی به فکر 10 - 12 روز قبل کنکور نباشین که قرار باشه کار خاصی انجام بدین اونموقع دیگه فرقی با بعد کنکور نداره... سعی کنین همین الان هرچقدر توان دارین اجرا کنین مخصوصا فارغ التحصیل ها از جمله خودم که وقت بیشتری داریم


اتفاقا چند روز آخر میتونه تیر نهایی شما باشه. شما که برنامه من رو برای جمع بندی ندیدین. برای من همین 1 هفته میتونه مفید باشه. با برنامه آزمون میام جلو. فرق خیلیا تو همون جمع بندی آخره که هرچی کاشتی باید درو کنی.

----------


## erfan5510

> اتفاقا چند روز آخر میتونه تیر نهایی شما باشه. شما که برنامه من رو برای جمع بندی ندیدین. برای من همین 1 هفته میتونه مفید باشه. با برنامه آزمون میام جلو. فرق خیلیا تو همون جمع بندی آخره که هرچی کاشتی باید درو کنی.


برعکس چند روز اخر اگه کوله بار خوبی نداشته باشین هیچ گونه تاثیری نداره... البته شما درست میگی هرکی برنامه خاص خودشو داره ولی قبل جمع بندی که شما میگی چه قلم چی چه سنجش باید 2 یا 3 ازمون بدی که شبیه ساز کنکوره برا همین میگم باید زودتر تموم و مرور بشه و زیاد به فکر آخرا نباشین

----------


## DrOMi

تا تیر ماه 98 نزدیک 9 ماه مونده. اونوقت همتون ماتم همون یک هفته رو گرفتید ؟ :Y (453):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> من که اصلا اینایی که دوستان میگن نمیشناسم زیاد هم علاقه ای ندارم بشناسم... حالا امکانش هست تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه یا همه دارن تو این اوضاع یه جوی راه میندازن؟


احتمال شدنش خیلی کم هست ، حقیقت همین ه، مثلا 25% احتمالش هست مثبت بشه ، سازمان سنجش به صورت صریح توی سایتش گفته قطعی هست ، اطلاعیه هم زده ، تاریخ برگزاری کنکور و ثبت نام هم مشخص کرده ، احتمال اینکه مجدد مجلس جلسه برگزار کنه واس سوابق تحصیلی درصورتی که قبلا انجام داده و از30% به 20 % رسونده خیلی کم هست ، نمیگم احتمالش نیست ولی خیلی کم هست ، بهتره اادامه اعتراضات رو همین سبطی و دوستان به ظاهر دلسوز ادامه بدن و دانش آموزا به درسشون برسن

----------


## AminSD

> احتمال شدنش خیلی کم هست ، حقیقت همین ه، مثلا 25% احتمالش هست مثبت بشه ، سازمان سنجش به صورت صریح توی سایتش گفته قطعی هست ، اطلاعیه هم زده ، تاریخ برگزاری کنکور و ثبت نام هم مشخص کرده ، احتمال اینکه مجدد مجلس جلسه برگزار کنه واس سوابق تحصیلی درصورتی که قبلا انجام داده و از30% به 20 % رسونده خیلی کم هست ، نمیگم احتمالش نیست ولی خیلی کم هست ، بهتره اادامه اعتراضات رو همین سبطی و دوستان به ظاهر دلسوز ادامه بدن و دانش آموزا به درسشون برسن


شما داوطلب كنكور ٩٨ هستى؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> شما داوطلب كنكور ٩٨ هستى؟


درحال حاضر آره ، فردا و تصمیم آینده ام رو خبر ندارم ممکنه تغییر کنه اما فعلا دارم تمام تلاشم رو میکنم تغییر نکنه و بمونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AminSD

> درحال حاضر آره ، فردا و تصمیم آینده ام رو خبر ندارم ممکنه تغییر کنه اما فعلا دارم تمام تلاشم رو میکنم تغییر نکنه و بمونم


معدل كتبى ديپلمت چنده؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> معدل كتبى ديپلمت چنده؟


من مهندسی معماری خوندم آقا امین ، معدل کتبی من تاثیری توی کنکور من نداره اگر بخوام شرکت کنم

----------


## AminSD

> من مهندسی معماری خوندم آقا امین ، معدل کتبی من تاثیری توی کنکور من نداره اگر بخوام شرکت کنم


يعنى ديپلمه قبل ٨٤ هستى؟

----------


## gloria1370

> يعنى ديپلمه قبل ٨٤ هستى؟


ایشون فنی حرفه ای ان احتمالاااااااااا

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> يعنى ديپلمه قبل ٨٤ هستى؟


نوچ ، دیپلم فنی و حرفه ی هستم و با مدرک کاردانی در کنکور شرکت میکنم ، پیش دانشگاهی نداشتم ، دروسمون هم نهایی نبوده توی هنرستان  :Yahoo (1): 
پ ن : دروس تخصصی رشته ی خودمون نهایی بوده که ربطی به کنکورسراسری نداره ، مثل شناخت مصالح ، عناصروجزییات ساختمان ، مبانی هنرهای تجسمی (یادشون بخیر  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## gloria1370

> احتمال شدنش خیلی کم هست ، حقیقت همین ه، مثلا 25% احتمالش هست مثبت بشه ، سازمان سنجش به صورت صریح توی سایتش گفته قطعی هست ، اطلاعیه هم زده ، تاریخ برگزاری کنکور و ثبت نام هم مشخص کرده ، احتمال اینکه مجدد مجلس جلسه برگزار کنه واس سوابق تحصیلی درصورتی که قبلا انجام داده و از30% به 20 % رسونده خیلی کم هست ، نمیگم احتمالش نیست ولی خیلی کم هست ، بهتره اادامه اعتراضات رو همین سبطی و دوستان به ظاهر دلسوز ادامه بدن و دانش آموزا به درسشون برسن


شما که راست میگی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> شما که راست میگی


متاسفانه راست میگم ، اتفاقا من باید مثل سبطی و غیره ، موج اعتراض راه بندازم ، چون خودم واسم سوابق تاثیری ندارن ، چه 90% قطعی بشه چه 5% قطعی بشه ، من از این قانون معافم خخخخ ولی خب دلم میسوزه به بچه ها میگم درس بخوانید عقب نیفتید ، با اینکارم دارم رقیب برای خودم زیاد میکنم اگر قصد شرکت داشته باشم ... ولی خب تهش بهم تهمت مافیا و پدرخوانده و گروه تروریستی داعش و خلاصه چیزای خطرناک هم میزنن خخخ

----------


## DR._.ALI

دقیقا 9 ماه فرصت هست تا اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم..عاخ عاخ پیر شدیم رفت :Yahoo (4): خدا بخیر کنه این کنکور 98 رو که دیگه حوصله قاطی شدن با نظام جدیدا رو نداریم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## AminSD

> متاسفانه راست میگم ، اتفاقا من باید مثل سبطی و غیره ، موج اعتراض راه بندازم ، چون خودم واسم سوابق تاثیری ندارن ، چه 90% قطعی بشه چه 5% قطعی بشه ، من از این قانون معافم خخخخ ولی خب دلم میسوزه به بچه ها میگم درس بخوانید عقب نیفتید ، با اینکارم دارم رقیب برای خودم زیاد میکنم اگر قصد شرکت داشته باشم ... ولی خب تهش بهم تهمت مافیا و پدرخوانده و گروه تروریستی داعش و خلاصه چیزای خطرناک هم میزنن خخخ


منم به زودى يه خبره بد بهت ميدم كه تاثير معدل مثبت شد! اونوقته كه از ناراحتيه يكسان شدنت با بقيه دق ميكنى؛ دلت واسه خودت بسوزه
از اولم ميشد حدس زد يا معدلت بالاس يا معاف از اين قانون مضحكى كه مشخص شد

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

فاز بعضی از دوستان رو خریدارم حالا مینداختن هفته بعدش اتفاق عجیبی تو یه هفته نمیوفته 9ماه خالص مونده من خودم کنکوریم میشه موفق شد و اون رفقایی که میگن ربطی به تاثیر داره اوناکه کلا رد دادن با این موجی که واسه تاثیر راه افتاده مطمئن باشین مثبت خیلی پیگیرن بچه ها دمشونم گرم به هرحال با خیال راحت فقط درس بخونین یاعلی

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



منم به زودى يه خبره بد بهت ميدم كه تاثير معدل مثبت شد! اونوقته كه از ناراحتيه يكسان شدنت با بقيه دق ميكنى؛ دلت واسه خودت بسوزه
از اولم ميشد حدس زد يا معدلت بالاس يا معاف از اين قانون مضحكى كه مشخص شد




برو توی اون تاپیک دوفوريتي جواب اون اسماعیل رو بده شده Mohammad1397 دوم*

----------


## AminSD

> دقیقا 9 ماه فرصت هست تا اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم..عاخ عاخ پیر شدیم رفتخدا بخیر کنه این کنکور 98 رو که دیگه حوصله قاطی شدن با نظام جدیدا رو نداریم


رو اين خبر كه كنكور ٩٩ فقط نظام جديده زياد حساب باز نكن
بعد از تموم شدن انتخاب رشته ٩٨ همين شورا جلسه ميزاره كه ٩٩ هم مثل ٩٨ خواهد بود

----------


## gloria1370

> متاسفانه راست میگم ، اتفاقا من باید مثل سبطی و غیره ، موج اعتراض راه بندازم ، چون خودم واسم سوابق تاثیری ندارن ، چه 90% قطعی بشه چه 5% قطعی بشه ، من از این قانون معافم خخخخ ولی خب دلم میسوزه به بچه ها میگم درس بخوانید عقب نیفتید ، با اینکارم دارم رقیب برای خودم زیاد میکنم اگر قصد شرکت داشته باشم ... ولی خب تهش بهم تهمت مافیا و پدرخوانده و گروه تروریستی داعش و خلاصه چیزای خطرناک هم میزنن خخخ


حتی اگه مطمئن باشی که قطعی باشی هم نباید بگی الان که 85 درصد امکان مثبت شدنه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

فاز بعضی از دوستان رو خریدارم حالا مینداختن هفته بعدش اتفاق عجیبی تو یه  هفته نمیوفته 9ماه خالص مونده من خودم کنکوریم میشه موفق شد و اون رفقایی  که میگن ربطی به تاثیر داره اوناکه کلا رد دادن با این موجی که واسه تاثیر  راه افتاده مطمئن باشین مثبت خیلی پیگیرن بچه ها دمشونم گرم به هرحال با  خیال راحت فقط درس بخونین یاعلی

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> منم به زودى يه خبره بد بهت ميدم كه تاثير معدل مثبت شد! اونوقته كه از ناراحتيه يكسان شدنت با بقيه دق ميكنى؛ دلت واسه خودت بسوزه


خخخخ نه بابا اتفاقا خوشحال میشم مثبت بشه باور کن راست میگم ، آخه پسرخوب چه فرقی به حال من داره؟ 30% از صندلیا رو دارن ایثارگران میدزدن ، یه قطعی بودن یا نبودن سوابق چه فرقی به حال من داره  اصلا بیخیال ، درس و همه چیزو بار کنار از فردا یه شیپور بگیر دستت جلوی مجلس بگو "توپ تانک فشفشه ، تاثیر قطعی باید لغو بشه" امید وارم ان شالله که لغو بشه و تبدیل بشه به مثبت  :Yahoo (1): 
به خدا هرچی گفتم ک درس بخوانید واس دلسوزی بوده ، نگفتم اعتراض نکنید ، درکنار درس به اعتراض هم برسید اما 1% احتمال بدید واقعا قطعی بمونه اونوقت هم درس رو از دست دادید هم زمان رو
ضمنا اینا همش سیاست بازی خودشونه ، همون اول هم میخواستن 20% قطعی بکنن ، میدونستن صدای دانش اموزا در میاد گفتن 30% که بعدش تبدیلش کنن به 20% 
همیشه همین بازی رو سر مردم در میارن ، دلار رو از 5 تومن میکنن 12 تومن بعدش مردم صدا میدن ، تبدیل میشه به 10 تومن !! بعد ملت میگن ارزشون شد  :Yahoo (1): 
من سکوت :Yahoo (99):

----------


## gloria1370

> خخخخ نه بابا اتفاقا خوشحال میشم مثبت بشه باور کن راست میگم ، آخه پسرخوب چه فرقی به حال من داره؟ 30% از صندلیا رو دارن ایثارگران میدزدن ، یه قطعی بودن یا نبودن سوابق چه فرقی به حال من داره  اصلا بیخیال ، درس و همه چیزو بار کنار از فردا یه شیپور بگیر دستت جلوی مجلس بگو "توپ تانک فشفشه ، تاثیر قطعی باید لغو بشه" امید وارم ان شالله که لغو بشه و تبدیل بشه به مثبت 
> به خدا هرچی گفتم ک درس بخوانید واس دلسوزی بوده ، نگفتم اعتراض نکنید ، درکنار درس به اعتراض هم برسید اما 1% احتمال بدید واقعا قطعی بمونه اونوقت هم درس رو از دست دادید هم زمان رو
> ضمنا اینا همش سیاست بازی خودشونه ، همون اول هم میخواستن 20% قطعی بکنن ، میدونستن صدای دانش اموزا در میاد گفتن 30% که بعدش تبدیلش کنن به 20% 
> همیشه همین بازی رو سر مردم در میارن ، دلار رو از 5 تومن میکنن 12 تومن بعدش مردم صدا میدن ، تبدیل میشه به 10 تومن !! بعد ملت میگن ارزشون شد 
> من سکوت


برا شما شاید فرقی نداشته باشه ولی برا خیلیا فرق داره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> حتی اگه مطمئن باشی که قطعی باشی هم نباید بگی الان که 85 درصد امکان مثبت شدنه


خدا از دهنت بپرسه ، والا اگر سایتی چیزی وجود داره ک رای بدیم به مثبت شدن بگو من رای میدم ازش عکس هم میگیرم میفرستم  :Yahoo (1):  من که از خدام هست ، روزی ک تمام مشاورا با قاطعیت میگفتن سال 98 فقط یک کنکور هست ، من میگفتم 2 تا کنکوره ، 3 ماه قبل از اینکه سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه 2 کنکور هست من کتابای نظام قدیم رو خریدم چون میدونستم 2 تا هست بر خلاف موجی ک ایجاد شده
حتی احتمال میدم سال 99 اگر تعداد پشت کنکوری ها زیاد بشه بازم مجبور بشن بخاطر اعتراض بچه ها 2 کنکور برگزار کنن ، مگر اینکه تعداد کم باشه و خیلیا قبول بشن ....

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> برا شما شاید فرقی نداشته باشه ولی برا خیلیا فرق داره


آفرین پس کار زشتیه که بهم بگید خوشحال میشم از اینکه قطعی باشه ، دوست عزیز ، خانم بی اعصاب ، منم اقوام دارم ، دوست دار م، آشنا دارم ، برادر دارم ، خواهر دارم ، کنکوری داریم ، اگر قطعی باشه شاید به حال خودم شخصا فرقی نکنه چون راهی ک رفتم متفاوته ، ولی قطعا روی خانواده و کسانی ک میشناسم تاثیر منفی داره.

----------


## gloria1370

> آفرین پس کار زشتیه که بهم بگید خوشحال میشم از اینکه قطعی باشه ، دوست عزیز ، خانم بی اعصاب ، منم اقوام دارم ، دوست دار م، آشنا دارم ، برادر دارم ، خواهر دارم ، کنکوری داریم ، اگر قطعی باشه شاید به حال خودم شخصا فرقی نکنه چون راهی ک رفتم متفاوته ، ولی قطعا روی خانواده و کسانی ک میشناسم تاثیر منفی داره.


خخخ خانوم بی اعصابو خوب اومدی :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Serat

زمان ثبت نامش چرا مثل پارسال نیست اول بهمن ماه البته در کل زیاد فرقی نمیکنه
بر چه اساسی زمان ثبت نام رو تغییر میدن ؟

----------


## mona.km

سلام من توی ثبت نام کنکور 98 تحصیلیکو خونده بودم زمان ثبت نام اوایل بهمنه یعنی اشتباه زده اونجا؟کدوم اشتباهه این یا اون؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام من توی ثبت نام کنکور 98 تحصیلیکو خونده بودم زمان ثبت نام اوایل بهمنه یعنی اشتباه زده اونجا؟کدوم اشتباهه این یا اون؟


از سایت سنجش معتبر تر دیگه چی هست؟

----------


## Green Aurora

تاثیر مثبت هم بشه با این معدل داغون اگه رتبه خوب بیاریم سنجش فکر میکنه تقلب کردیم بمون میگه دوباره کنکور بده.. مثل همین بدبختایی که امسال دوبار کنکور دادن..تا اون موقع هم ظرفیت دانشگاها پر میشه.. اون ماده یازده سنجش هم الکیه تو فقط یه موردشم داشته باشی بت مشکوک میشن..مثل رستگار رحمانی که نمرع معدلش با کنکورش زمین تا اسمون فرق داشت. و مجبورش کردن دوباره کنکور بده.. امسال هم که اکثرا معدلا داغونن... دیگه بدتر..امید ندارم..

----------


## gloria1370

> بچه ها اگه کسی خرداد ماه ترمیم پیش رو بره ایا سنجش قبول میکنه نمرات ترمیمو؟
> خرداد میفته بعد ثبت نام واس کنکور
> مشکلی ایجاد نمیشه؟


صب کن تکلیف مشخص بشه بعدش به فکر ترمیم باش

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> بچه ها اگه کسی خرداد ماه ترمیم پیش رو بره ایا سنجش قبول میکنه نمرات ترمیمو؟
> خرداد میفته بعد ثبت نام واس کنکور
> مشکلی ایجاد نمیشه؟


*نخیر باید قبل برگزاری کنکور بری فرقی نداره خرداد شهریور یا دی باشه*

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> تاثیر مثبت هم بشه با این معدل داغون اگه رتبه خوب بیاریم سنجش فکر میکنه تقلب کردیم بمون میگه دوباره کنکور بده.. مثل همین بدبختایی که امسال دوبار کنکور دادن..تا اون موقع هم ظرفیت دانشگاها پر میشه.. اون ماده یازده سنجش هم الکیه تو فقط یه موردشم داشته باشی بت مشکوک میشن..مثل رستگار رحمانی که نمرع معدلش با کنکورش زمین تا اسمون فرق داشت. و مجبورش کردن دوباره کنکور بده.. امسال هم که اکثرا معدلا داغونن... دیگه بدتر..امید ندارم..


*عزیزم کنکور ربطی ب معدل اینا نداره مشکوک شن . سنجش ب کسانی ک پاسخنامشون یکسانه گیر میده 
*

----------

